

Chart.io (YC S10) raises 3.2 million Series A - jdavis
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/31/the-google-analytics-for-business-data-chart-io-raises-3-2-million/

======
sudonim
This seems to work by having a direct connection into the database. Have
companies been concerned about giving a 3rd party access to their data? How
have you guys overcome that?

p.s. congrats on the work so far and the funding. The product looks great from
the demo video.

~~~
dataisfun
So we actually connect via a reversed SSH tunnel. So our customers maintain
the corporate firewalls and tunnel out to us. Since, unlike a lot of other
business intelligence companies, we don't take a full copy of your data, we
ensure security at that level as well (only pulling in what's absolutely
necessary for the visualizations and reports).

Good question though!

------
yashh
Chart.io rocks!! I have used it a while back and the ability to plot a graph
by drag and drop interface is just amazing. Highly recommend this.

------
100k
Congrats Dave and team! Everyone who's tried to build a dashboard knows how
annoying it is, so I think this is a great product.

~~~
thingsilearned
Thanks Luke!

------
jcarden
Congrats to the team. Awesome job!

------
treefrog
I've been following Chart.io pretty closely and this is great to hear.
Congrats guys!

------
shykes
Congrats to the chartio team. We use their product at dotCloud and are loving
it.

~~~
thingsilearned
Thanks Solomon!

------
lanstein
Congrats jdavis and team! These guys are awesome.

~~~
jdavis
Thanks man!

------
watty
Is there any way to block (YC WXX) spam?

~~~
carbocation
Sure. Write a browser plugin that detects and hides YC-related posts.

But must you complain about the food when you're eating for free at PG's
potluck?

~~~
watty
I wasn't complaining, simply asking. Maybe Ad-block will be updated to work on
HN as well.

~~~
edanm
I'm pretty sure the majority of people on this forum _want_ to see posts about
YC companies.

